# Non Civil Service?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

What towns in the Greater Boston Area are not civil service for police department hiring?

Anyone know of towns like this that are hiring?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

beantownguy said:


> What towns in the Greater Boston Area are not civil service for police department hiring?
> 
> Anyone know of towns like this that are hiring?


Not many in the Greater Boston area.......try the search option, there is a list on here somewhere.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it me, or has anybody noticed an increase in the flux of threads like this? :?


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Is it me, or has anybody noticed an increase in the flux of threads like this? :?


 :L:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Beantown, you'll only find a few up North like West Newbury, Georgetown, Wenhem... that area.. Out west, Sherborn and Dover come to mind.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> Beantown, you'll only find a few up North like West Newbury, Georgetown, Wenhem... that area.. Out west, Sherborn and Dover come to mind.


D/S is south of Boston ..i wouldnt want to be a cop there though..seems like a VERY slow job.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

HELPMe said:


> D/S is south of Boston ..i wouldnt want to be a cop there though..seems like a VERY slow job.


Hey, sometimes beggars can't be choosers. At least get your foot in the door somewhere and get some experience. You just can't up and join a SWAT team right away..............


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

D/S may not be "busy" PD's, but they are both very pro-active. Dover just had interviews for a few part-time positions that will eventually lead to full-time positions for those hired. Beats being a security guard.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

mpc111 said:


> D/S may not be "busy" PD's, but they are both very pro-active. Dover just had interviews for a few part-time positions that will eventually lead to full-time positions for those hired. Beats being a security guard.


Well said...........=D>


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

HELPMe said:


> D/S is south of Boston ..i wouldnt want to be a cop there though..seems like a VERY slow job.


Ok, ok.. Its actually SouthWest of Boston. I grew up in Natick which is "West" of Boston and Dover borders "South" Natick...and Sherborn borders the "SouthWest" part of Natick..

I know one guy that went to Dover PD part-time a few years ago... I think he might be FT now, not sure. But I've heard its a GOOD P.D..


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hanson, can't even remember evry hearing of them hiring. There is a few non CS town in the Boston area, Concord and some of the surrrounding towns.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, don't forget Chatham. It's awesome!! :mobile:


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

Chatham awsome????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Easy minks, lol. Whats up brotha


----------

